# LMR smallmouth tournament!



## 1badmthrfisher

To all you smallmouth fisherman out there:

LMRsmallmouth and I were out fishing tonight and we decided to propose the idea of having a tournament on the river. We are looknig for people who are interested in a procedure as follows: It would be a partner tournament with each team in a canoe. You would weigh 2 fish in at a predeteremined location. Each team could get an air pump and a cooler to keep their fish alive. All canoes would put in at the same location and end in the same location but the weigh in area would be several miles down stream to ensure that there was plenty of fishing area. WE are looking for anyone interested. Looking for around 4 or more teams with each team maybe throwing in like 40 bucks to make it more exciting. This would be more of a fun event... not something to get rich over. PLease let us know who is interested and we can schedule something!

-DAve


----------



## creekwalker

Sounds like fun. Count me in. Only problem for me is I'm on vacation from Sept 20-30 missing two likely weekends to have it 


CW


----------



## Treebass227

Im interested, hope I can make it.


----------



## GoneFishin09

I'm totally up for it 

let me know when and I'll be there for sure!!!


----------



## 1badmthrfisher

Awesome! Ill talk to kevin (LMRsmallmotuh) and see what we can do as far as scheduling it. WE already have enough people interested. I got a PM about it as well. But the more the marrier. Im hoping we can get in in soon. it will be on a weekend as well. Ill keep you guys posted!


----------



## LMRsmallmouth

OK folks...we are entertaining any suggestions on how we can make this work and please everyone. PM either Myself or 1badmthrfisher and we can go over specifics on how would be the best way to handle everyone (and the Fish!) Sounds like alot of fun...maybe do a few a year if it works out!


----------



## 1badmthrfisher

we have a few more ideas about canoes and such, that LMR smallmouth will be posting tonight I believe


----------



## LMRsmallmouth

OK folks, lets see what you all think about this Idea so far:
I would propose a 2man per canoe tourney where we depart at a predetermined location, preferably a canoe livery that everyone agrees on. I will fish anywhere, I dont care. I would say that everyone should pair up in a canoe so those with canoes can pair up with an non canoe owner, or if you wish to rent your canoe from the livery and split the cost we will be right there. This tourney would be catch/weigh/release at the ending point, dead fish count dont count and you will be responsible for keeping your fish alive until weigh in. This is why I say a canoe because you need an areated cooler or such to keep fish healthy. If you own a Kayak and wish to fish, figure out a way to carry an areated cooler and come join in. I do not think we should do a draw for partners as some may not want others to learn their holes or fishing techniques, this is understandable. I would like to do a 2 fish per boat weigh-in, no minimum limit, total weight. We could do a side pool for big fish if you wish. I would propose a $40-$50 team entry fee, more for competetive fun than anything else, we could lower it if everyone wants to, 20 bucks isn't going to break me. I would think that we need to do an all day tourney, the canoe liveries open around 9:00 AM and we could fish until 5 or 6 oclock to allow for fishing and canoeing the distance. We will probably need to do an 8-10 mile trip to be able to spread out enough to have some privacy between canoes. With this waterway being as small as it is, we probably will have to set a limit on how many people so we aren't on top of eachother. We all get our fish weighed on the same digital scale and then release the fish. You cannot weigh in a fish without releasing it. Look guys, this was just an Idea that sounded fun and we were wanting to check on the interest. It is looking like we need to get something figured out and try to do the tourney this month and Sundays seem to be the best for now short notice. I would like everyone interested in fishing this thing to respond to this thread and we will get a head count and try to plan for Sunday October 1st. Lets see if we can get 5 or 6 canoes, 10 or 12 people. If it works out we can do it again in the spring. Tight lines boys

If you are interested, please respond as such to this post so I can take your name down, Thanks


----------



## GoneFishin09

I'm all for this  

I don't have a canoe, but I'd be willing to split cost of renting one for sure. I also like the idea of a side pool for big fish :B 

Sunday, October 1st would work for me since the Bengals aren't playing at home that week. However, if you change the date try to make sure the Bengals are away that week (I work for Paul Brown Stadium and I can't take take off.) Just let me know when the final time and place have been decided and I'll be there if I can.


----------



## bunji

I'm in and I can have some strings pulled for us to weigh-in at the access to the river at Lake Isabella. That way we can use the scales they use for their tournaments and don't have to worry about that. they have a trailer they use and we could use it and release there. Just a suggestion and a location thats easy to get to off the highway (275). What do you think??? ALso I have a two person plastic boat w/ a livewell. Can I use that boat? It will be more stable with all that livewell water. ALso what about the limit to four that way we can see more fish to show off what she has to offer? Let me know what you think?????


----------



## GoneFishin09

I like the idea of Lake Isabella being the ending point. I also like the idea of 4 fish per boat, however I would be worried about keeping all of them alive if I were using a cooler and an air pump...


----------



## LMRsmallmouth

Folks...I am really looking at minimizing the chance of hurting the fish as it may be difficult to keep alive, I just figured we cull and just keep 2 at a time, If someone catches a 19 or 20 they will have plenty to show off. Maybe 3 per boat, even if the same person catches all the fish it is a team effort, we pay the boat/canoe.
I will post a roll of who I have so far, we need definate answers by end of week, I will name the people (teams) who responded in a near future post and then we will decide as a group where to start and finish, it is hard to keep track of everyone and I appoligize for the lack of preparation but we are seeming to get alot more interest than I thought, so trying to get everyone in is difficult. If this works out we can do again, we will try and fit in everyone we can. I will post again soon

I have been getting alot of PM's about where to launch/fish. I do think we are going to go the canoe livery launch/weigh in as we do want it to be as easy in and off the river as possible for everyone and the fish. I would need to map out a stretch to see if it is feasible to do south to Lake isabella as some of you have mentioned, but I have also seen alot of people say FT. Ancient to Morrow, or Rivers Edge (North of Waynesville) to somewhere south, ETC. I will listen to everyone and then just make a command decision because someone has to decide, I am listening to all suggestions.


----------



## flypilot33

I can't fish the tourney, but if anyone needs a livewell I have a cooler with an aerator that runs off a battery. I would be willings to let a member on here borrow it for this tourney to help some fish out.


----------



## LMRsmallmouth

Folks, 
When you reply to me as being in this thing, reply to me as the team, if you are a person by yourself, pm some of these other guys on here and see if you can partner, I cant be in charge of pairing up too, too short of notice with this communication capability of the forum. Thanks
We need to decide if we are going to limit it to artifical, some want to fish Live bait...up to yall


----------



## bunji

Just got off the phone with my buddy that runs lake Isabella and he said the trailer is ours if we end at the lake. Not saying that we have to but it's a go if we want to use it. ALso don't forget that it's getting darker sooner and it could make a 6 pm weigh in at dusk. Just a thought.


----------



## LMRsmallmouth

For the record, I have Me and Dave (1 team) Rblake and Ccriley (1team) and Gonefishing09 needs a partner, Bunji needs a partner these are the definates so far. If you all want to team up, PM eachother and let me know


----------



## LMRsmallmouth

I have Me and Dave (1 team) Rblake and Ccriley (1team) Cman79 and a friend (1 team) and Gonefishing09 needs a partner, Bunji needs a partner these are the definates so far. If you all want to team up, PM eachother and let me know.
this makes 3 definate teams, 2 floaters without partners, and I know there are some of you who I may have forgot....please reply to this post if you are in. Only got room for 1 or 2 more canoes, we are going to cut this off tomorrow if I dont hear back. If I dont have your name listed here and you were interested, please respond...I dont want to miss anyone on purpose. We will decide the stretch of water after I talk to everyone involved. Doesn't matter to me, so far it is leaning towards a FT ancient to Morrow float, but that can change if we all agree.
Remember...we have set a date of Oct. 1st (Sunday)...hope the weather cooperates.
If we find out that noone needs to rent a canoe because we have enough people with canoes, we can fish anywhere and not use the livery's. That is fine with me too. I just wanted to give the non canoe owners a chance to fish.


----------



## GoneFishin09

I've got a PM out to a potential partner and I'm just waiting to hear back. However, if he doesn't respond or can't make it, I would gladly team up with Bunji or if need be I have a buddy who probably wouldn't mind tagging along. If I don't get a response to my PM by tonight, and Bunji doesn't mind, go ahead and pair me with him


----------



## WINNER

If we were trying to minimize hurting the fish, I would propose a catch, measure, photo, release type of set-up...fish mortality greatly decreses if fish are quickly returned to the water.  

Just my $.02

Winner


----------



## 1badmthrfisher

I dont think that will work too well.... 1/4" makes a difference in the weight of a fish and obviously some people on this site cant measure fish very well. (Not pointing fingers) But i think we need to keep only 2 fish per team (3 maybe) and weigh them. 3 might give us a better spread as far as keeping it from getting too close. But we will likely stick with 2. I am going to speak with kevin (LMRsmallouth ) tonight and we will figure the remaining details.


----------



## GoneFishin09

I like the idea of weighing the fish as well, especially if we all use the same scale. It seems like the best way to secure a fair judgement. In general, measuring the length of the fish is a good way to judge, however if you think about it, the weight of two fish of the exact same length can vary quite a bit.

I like the idea of 3 fish per team as well. A two fish limit would work, but I think the third fish would vary the results more and greatly decrease the risk of a tie. Also, I feel it would give both members of each team more of a chance to contirbute . Think about it, with a two fish limit one person could happen to catch the two largest fish thus making the second team member seem insignificant or useless. My only concern would be keeping three fish alive could be a little more difficult than two...

Either way, I'm excited about the tournament. Just keep us updated on what everyone agrees to.


----------



## Cordon

I would love to fish the tourny but just looked at the schedule and if it is on Oct. 1st then the Bengals DO play at home against the Pats that day. Being a season ticket holder that would make it a little tough!!


----------



## GoneFishin09

Cordon said:


> I would love to fish the tourny but just looked at the schedule and if it is on Oct. 1st then the Bengals DO play at home against the Pats that day. Being a season ticket holder that would make it a little tough!!


Oh crap, you're right. I misread the schedule when I looked at it earlier...  

I'll be working the game on the 1st so it looks like I won't be able to participate unless the date is changed...


----------



## Treebass227

I got the OK from my wife.  If there is room my partner and I would like to fish the October 1st date. Have you decided on what places will pay out? 1st, 2nd, Big Bass? Hopefully forty bucks will cover the whole entry fee, but I am open to whatever.


----------



## LMRsmallmouth

I have Me and Dave (1 team) Rblake and friend (1team) Cman79 and a friend (1 team) and Bunji needs a partner these are the definates so far. Gonefishing can not make it. If you all want to team up, PM eachother and let me know.
That is 3 and a half teams...I need 5 teams. We need 3 more people for Oct 1st. After I get the people involved, I will PM each of you and vote on a location. The choices are FT ancient to Morrow or South Lebanon to Loveland canoe rental. (we can go anywhere if we dont need to rent canoes, so if that is the case we can end at Lake Isabella. Would like to get this figured out folks...keep checking in with me folks...thanks


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff

Just curious, I didn't hear anyone beg off because they were committed to being at the Sunday Morning service. ? 
Which would make a Saturday tournament more do-able for us church goers.
Just my $.02
Sounds like fun!
LMJeff


----------



## LMRsmallmouth

LM Jeff,
This will be the only SundayTourney....It was short notice and the only available day for Me and 1bad and some others. I would prefer a saturday which we will do next time. Heck with enough notice I would like to do a weekday next spring to eliminate the extra canoe traffic, we just might have to adjust our schedules. If we do a tourney in March we wont have any canoe traffic whatsoever. Just a thought Jeff...I too have Church on Sunday...I just figured GOD would give me permission this 1 time...lol


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff

LMRsmallmouth said:


> LM Jeff,
> This will be the only SundayTourney....It was short notice and the only available day for Me and 1bad and some others. I would prefer a saturday which we will do next time. Heck with enough notice I would like to do a weekday next spring to eliminate the extra canoe traffic, we just might have to adjust our schedules. If we do a tourney in March we wont have any canoe traffic whatsoever. Just a thought Jeff...I too have Church on Sunday...I just figured GOD would give me permission this 1 time...lol


 Yeah, I miss a Sunday here and there, still haven't been ZAPPED!  I'm fairly committed to attendance on Sunday, work takes me out the most.

Not trying to preach, just Sat. are better for me.
And I agree, weekday next spring, sign me up!
BMcGill and I floated the LMR a few weeks ago, caught a few smallies, and then it was like a plug being pulled, canoes EVERYWHERE! A canoe hatch?
When the Lord let's me fish and kayak again, I'm up for it. The Lord called me to give my yak and fishing equipment away a couple weeks ago.
I've put it on a shelf for a while, hope you all have a great and SAFE time!
LMJeff


----------



## LMRsmallmouth

I have Me and Dave (1 team) Rblake and friend (1team) Cman79 and a friend (1 team) and Trebass227 and a friend (1 team). Bunji needs a partner and that will cover us for 5 teams.
Is anyone interested in partnering Bunji? We have one more seat left.
Also, does everyone listed here already have a canoe? If this is the case we do not have to launch/weigh-in at a canoe livery. This will open up the option to use lake isabella as the ending point, otherwise it is between Ft Ancient to morrow, or South Lebanon to Loveland canoe rental.
We are almost there folks! One more person!
We will do $40 per team entry fee with $5 each person for big fish.
Payout will be 100% payout to 1st place, and big fish money to the person who caught big fish. With only 5 teams, we are only going to pay the winner and big fish. As soon as we find a partner for Bunji, we will finalize this thing. Thanks for hanging in there fellas, sounds like alot of fun if the weather permits that weekend!

If we have an iterested body still out there, bunji needs a partner!


----------



## crawdiddy

I would but your avatar is telling me my odds of winning are zero to none.  . In all seriousness it sounds like a lot of fun, how far of a drive from columbus?

also do some of you have gas motors? I've been assuming its any kind of power, I've got 30 ft lb trolling motor. Someone with a gas motor would have a definate advantage, especially over a 8-10 mile stretch.


----------



## 1badmthrfisher

I seriously doubt anyone plans on bringing a gas motor. (Good luck if you do) But electric motors are probably an option for people who own them.

Its likely a 1.5 hours or so from columbus? At least id say so... I may be wrong though..


----------



## crawdiddy

if I was closer I would do it but its a long drive so I'm gonna pass. Good luck everyone. A smallie canoe tournement!!!!!


----------



## redtailmatt

have ya found a partner for bunji yet? If not I can make it. Let me know


----------



## Lonzo

Amen! Maybe us church-goers can get in on the next one if it is on a Saturday.


----------



## iteech

Glad someone else feels the same way...I'd love to take part in some of these, but they are often on Sundays, and I am taken up with church activities on Sundays. (I also think God won't let me catch any fish on Sunday)  . Saturdays are a good day to do these, too!


----------



## usamarshal

Is it possible to put a bass boat in the river?


----------



## flypilot33

I wouldn''t put a bass boat in. I bet someboday has tried before though. I have always heard you cannot have gas powered boats in the LMR, is that true?


----------



## bunji

you can fish the river legally in whatever you want. If you had a jet boat and the river was a little above normal pool you could start at the ohio river and run it till you can't go any more. I would love to own one and use it near loveland but there's no launch sight. Other then that the average depth would only be 4 ft in the chanel.


----------



## LMRsmallmouth

Bunji, Do you have a pard yet? If not I will team you with Redtailmatt


----------



## redtailmatt

Hey there LMR, Bunji sent me a pm and said he did have a pard.


----------



## LMRsmallmouth

Ok folks, we now have 5 teams. They are as follows|:
I have Me and Dave (1 team) 
Rblake and friend (1team) 
Cman79 and a friend (1 team) 
Trebass227 and a friend (1 team). 
Bunji and a friend (1 team).
That will cover us for 5 teams.

I need Rblake, Cman79, Treebass227, and Bunji to respond to this post and let me know if you have a canoe/boat for your teams already or if we need to rent. Then We can decide a location. If noone needs a boat/canoe, I say we end at Lake Isabella and use Bunji's buddys scale for the weigh-in. If we need to rent a canoe for anyone, we will do Ft. Ancient to Morrow. We are going to do a 2 fish limit as discussed, $40 per team entry, $5 big fish pool.
We will pay 100% to winning team only, and pay big fish. Sound fun, I can't wait! We will set a start time after we see if anyone needs a canoe. Tight lines!


----------



## Backwater

Sorry I missed the deadline for entry, but if any of the five teams loses a member between now and October 1, I'd love to perform duty as the "designated alternate" . I have a 16' Old Town canoe and I'm ready to go if you need me... just PM or let me know by responding to this thread ... I'll be watching


----------



## redtailmatt

can we make a sixth team with backwater and I?


----------



## Treebass227

My friend has the canoe we will use. just let us know when and where to show up. This is going to be great, thanks for setting this up.


----------



## bunji

I have a partner and boat ready to go. I say let a few more teams in if they want in. It doesn't bother me.


----------



## Treebass227

It wouldn't bother me to let these guys in, thats just money in the bank to me.  LOL
I stand by whatever the organizers decide.


----------



## crawdiddy

think if someone gets a 6+ lb river largemouth. while happy, they'd also be bummed it would not count.


----------



## flypilot33

Why wouldn't it count?


----------



## LMRsmallmouth

Ok folks, we now have 6 teams. They are as follows|:
I have Me and Dave (1 team) 
Rblake and friend (1team) 
Cman79 and a friend (1 team) 
Trebass227 and a friend (1 team). 
Bunji and a friend (1 team).
backwater and redtailmatt (1 team).
That will cover us for 6 teams.

We do not need to use a canoe livery as everyone has there own canoe/boat.
Each team will be responsible for bringing an aerated cooler/livewell to keep their fish alive. Personally I would prefer a 2 fish limit, just for the fact it would be easier to keep the fish healthy but if the majority wants to go to 3 I will be ok with that. I will go to the scales with nothing before I lose a fish in the cooler, so I hope it works well enough for their survival. I will bring a camera to the weigh-in so we can post our fun afterwards. We will use Bunji's buddy's trailer/scale for the weigh-in. Bring your money to the launch site and we will collect it then. Big Fish will be paid out to single angler, winning boat will spit the pot between partners. This sounds like fun, can't wait. Now we will have to make sure everyone has directions to the start and ending point. I think we should do from Fosters to Lake Isabella park which is a 7-8 mile trip. This will take a while to float and fish. I would think we need 8 hours or so. I am listening to suggestions for beginning and ending times. I have children to attend to Sunday night so I would like to weigh-in by 6:00PM. If anyone has a better idea for a starting point than fosters, let me know. Look foward to seeing you all there, I will listen to what yall think and post a final time.

p.s. - went by the river this afternoon, the water is coming down and should be fishable tomorrow and/or sunday. I know I will be out chasing them!!


----------



## redtailmatt

Thanks for the update LMR, I just sent you a PM, I guess you can ignore that one.. Yes it does sound fun and as to the ammount of fish kept I think we need to think about displacing the fish from one point to another? I would agree with two also. I dont fish a whole llot down that way so starting point does not matter to me. Time is open for me also. Whatever everyone else wants sounds good to me. Just looking forward to getting out with other fishermen from this board.. See yall soon and good luck this weekend. I will be down that way sometime sunday. I will get ahold of backwater through instant messge, hey backwater check your messages


----------



## sevenx

Well i won't be fishing the tourney but I know where I will be fishing on Monday. Good luck to all and be safe out there. S


----------



## LMRsmallmouth

lol....Another reason why I say 2 fish per boat...but I dont think the 12 fish we drop at Isabella will make that much difference


----------



## Backwater

Thanks to all for letting Redtail Mat and I join the party. As one of you pointed out, its a few more bucks in the pool I don't know about Redtail Mat, but I'm a total newbie to the LMR so you shouldn't have much trouble outfishing us. The two fish limit is fine with me. I'm really looking forward to this and want to thank LMR and everyone for letting us in.

I'll see you all at the startpoint


----------



## LMRsmallmouth

Cool, See ya there!

I went out to the river today and caught 1 in an hour so I moved to Todds Fork and did pretty good. I caught 2 I would have like to have had at weigh in time...a 14 and a 16. Hopefully they will be on hard the day of the tourney...I can't wait! I am still taking suggestions on a start point, so far it looks like Fosters. I will give till Monday to make it final and post times. See yall around.


----------



## WINNER

> Personally I would prefer a 2 fish limit, just for the fact it would be easier to keep the fish healthy but if the majority wants to go to 3 I will be ok with that.



Not trying to be a smart-ass here again, but if you _really_ cared about the resource and not filling your pockets, you would be catching, photo-ing, and releasing those fish...  

Winner


----------



## LMRsmallmouth

or we could just listen to you cry about it...jeeze.

Noone is going to get rich on this thing, just alittle fun...I do not believe that 12 fish are going to ruin the entire population of Smallmouth in the LMR. I ain't sweatin it dude.


----------



## big_b16

WINNER said:


> Not trying to be a smart-ass here again, but if you _really_ cared about the resource and not filling your pockets, you would be catching, photo-ing, and releasing those fish...
> 
> Winner


Some people just like to troll boards and then try and stir some crap. If you don't have anything constructive to say...keep it to yourself. I'm all for freedom of speech and at times levity is needed, unfortunately this isn't one of those times.

On a lighter note, good luck fellas. It sounds like lots of fun, wish I could come play.


----------



## WINNER

big_b16 said:


> Some people just like to troll boards and then try and stir some crap. If you don't have anything constructive to say...keep it to yourself.


Been around here longer than you, bud...and the comment was quite constructive  

LRM,
I realize 12 displaced/dead fish won't hurt the resource _that_ bad, but you led on like you care about the resource...

Have fun.

Winner


----------



## crawdiddy

good luck everyone. Hopefully the fishing will be on. It has been real good as of late and they are getting *FAT*


----------



## flypilot33

WINNER said:


> Been around here longer than you, bud...and the comment was quite constructive
> 
> LRM,
> I realize 12 displaced/dead fish won't hurt the resource _that_ bad, but you led on like you care about the resource...
> 
> Have fun.
> 
> Winner



At least he isn't making it obvious he just wants to stir things up. And I want to know why he thinks the fish are going to die. I would imagine the only fish that will die (if any do) are those hooked badly that would die whether released immediately or not. Remember guys I have that extra cooler with an aerator if anyone needs to borrow it.


----------



## LMRsmallmouth

Why did we even respond to Whiner...I mean winner. Isn't that what they are trying to accomplish, oh well...I cant wait folks..hopefully the wheather cooperates with us! I would like to get a day or 2 on the water b4 then.


----------



## 1badmthrfisher

I see this has gotten somewhat interesting since I have last been on here....at any rate i got out today when the river was really high and in the 15 minutes i fished i got 3! not too bad. Just didnt feel like trying to wade it so i decided to leave


----------



## minnowmagnet

I agree with the post from w?... A person who claims to be "master" and not realising the loss of growth Potential of mis-placed females? The river is big, you are small... did you send me the hate email?


----------



## bunji

I've tried to keep my mouth shut but I can't any more. I fish the Hamilton county parks tournaments that uses coolers to keep the fish alive. I won three of them this year and also angler of the year so needless to say I had a ton of fish in the livewells. A limit in those tournaments is 8. I never lost a fish and I can only remember 2 out of all 7 tournaments that did out of the hundreds we weighed in. I understand your concern with the loss of fish but I know people in Milford that catch and keep them to eat. The river is in their backyard and they only fish that area. I could take any of you down there and we would catch more there then just about anywhere on the F---ing river. so obviously they move between pools b/c they would've fished it clean by now. I don't agree with what they do but I can't stop them. We are informing people about the resource that few use and they will care more about it once they realize what we have. If every effort is made to keep them alive then we shouldn't have a problem. Ice and oxygen mix will alomost remove the death potential. A concern is one thing but blatent stupidity and negative remarks about the concerrn of someone who obviously loves the river is childish. And sir (winner) by the looks of things you don't get out that much so listen to your wife and keep your mouth shut. If your gona throw rocks you better not live in a glass house.


----------



## LMRsmallmouth

Me and 1badmthrfisher (1 team) 
Rblake and friend (1team) 
Cman79 and a friend (1 team) 
Trebass227 and a friend (1 team). 
Bunji and a friend (1 team).
backwater and redtailmatt (1 team).

Fellas,
We will meet at C. Rahe Access (Fosters) at 8:00 AM to meet and talk briefly. We will try to Launch at 8:30 and fish till 5:30 or 6:00, we can discuss the end time that morning to all agree. Bunji, go ahead and make arrangements to have the scale ready for us by 6:00 PM. If everyone wants to, we can draw #'s at the launch and depart 2-3 minutes apart to spread out alittle, just a thought. This should finalize everything folks, sounds like alot of fun. Can't wait to see you there, I have met a few of you already!
See you at the Launch! I will post 1 more time on Friday before the tourney. Good luck Fellas and tight lines!


----------



## usamarshal

Hey Weiner, I think you and I would be great partners. You want to give this tourny a go? Remember, I know all the hot spots......just my .02 worth...lol



WINNER said:


> Been around here longer than you, bud...and the comment was quite constructive
> 
> LRM,
> I realize 12 displaced/dead fish won't hurt the resource _that_ bad, but you led on like you care about the resource...
> 
> Have fun.
> 
> Winner


----------



## LMRsmallmouth

I would welcome you both...I am just out for a good time anyway, I dont know why everyone has to make it more than it is. Been fishing my whole life, it's who I am, its what I do. All of the nonsense is just talk. I plan on having a great time....even if I get skunked.


----------



## 1badmthrfisher

amen to that.


----------



## usamarshal

Weiner e mailed me and said he would use his cooler for the tourny......he also said that the fish would be refugees, rather than displaced.


----------



## redtailmatt

Where at lake Isabella are we ending? Is it at the Miami Grove areaby the river? Miami grove came up on mapquest, it is right at the river on the southern end of the lake.


----------



## bunji

there's an access to the river from the park. when you pull in follow the road and it will circle around and you will see the river on your left. You will see a gravel road that leads 50 yrds to the river. I suggest early that morning you drop a car off so when we are done you can get your other car at the start. Any other questions or for better directions PM me your cell and I will call you.


----------



## redtailmatt

Thanks, I think I know where you are talking about.


----------



## WINNER

usamarshal said:


> Weiner e mailed me and said he would use his cooler for the tourny......he also said that the fish would refugees, rather than displaced.


Haven't been called "Weiner" since about 4th grade. Thanks!  

Winner


----------



## LMRsmallmouth

Bunji,
I drove to Lake Isabella last night to look at the canoe Launch. I was wondering if that was the right place. There are posted signs everywhere for no swimming/fishing. I am not sure if this location was the greatest to weigh-in at. Are you sure it is ok? Dont people need a Hamilton County Parks sticker? You are going to take care of having a scale at the weigh-in site correct? There sure looks like alot of dead water for the last mile or so before isabella also. We will try this out but I believe a different trip might have been more productive for everyone. As long as you provide the scale as mentioned I guess we will all be ok. See you at the Tourney!


----------



## redtailmatt

That last mile of dead water could be used for the teams to get their fishing stories straight  . You do need a pass to park there, it is $2 bucks for the day or $5 for the year. The sign at the park says canoe launch site, I cant see why you cant take out or put in there. There is a lot of dead water all down that stretch, maybe that will help create seperation though. There are several sets of rapids and rocky areas along the way.


----------



## LMRsmallmouth

Weather is not looking good for next Sunday....Hope it changes! And I hope the rain doesn't get too bad this week!


----------



## GoneFishin09

LMRsmallmouth said:


> Weather is not looking good for next Sunday....Hope it changes! And I hope the rain doesn't get too bad this week!


Maybe you should push it back a week and let one more team in


----------



## bunji

I agree but will be out of town the following weekend. I don't think it will be safe by the weekend and another team can fill my places. I can still have the scale ready for ya but will not be able to attend. Have fun


----------



## LMRsmallmouth

I am not ready to cancel just yet...we still have a week. All is a go for now, Bunji, are you backing out?


----------



## GoneFishin09

I wouldn't expect you to cancel now, I was just saying if you do end up rescheduling for the follwing weekend, I will gladly join the tournament if allowed. 

And I think Bunji is saying that if the rain makes the river unfishable this coming weekend, that he won't be able to attend if you reschedule for the following weekend and that someone could fill his spot. 

For now, I'll keep an eye on this thread for any updates. If you guys do get to fish this weekend good luck and if not post up the new date and maybe I can join


----------



## bunji

I just don't have that much experience on the river and if it's not calm I don't feel comfortable experiencing it for the first time under those possible conditions.


----------



## LMRsmallmouth

Hey fellas,
Just for clarification purposes, I want to keep this thing a go as long as the river is safe and fishable. I too am not a crazed thrill seeker, and although I own a canoe and go out often, I do not like to be on a rough out of control river either, aside from the fact the fishing sucks when the river is like that anyway. However, I would like to take a look at the river Saturday Morning and if it looks safe and fishable without a crazy storm in the forcast, I say we go on as planned. If the river is fishable, I will be fishing, with or without a tourney 
However, I take it that everyone is still in as planned originally unless you PM me and tell me you are not. If for some reason we do have to cancel (weather or river level) we can always try another weekend. Maybe we should be more spur of the moment so plans don't get changed as easy...lol
I just wanted to try this thing to see what kind of interest is out here and I thought it would be fun to try. It is alittle hard to organize in this forum so after we all meet and try it out we can always plan future outings by phone list or something. I do not want to schedule this thing on Sunday again, so if it flops out this weekend, I would like to try a day besides Sunday. Still have a few more days so I am sure we can all post our view a time or 2 b4 then.
Good luck everyone


----------



## 1badmthrfisher

I have been monitoring the river levels and i am about 99% sure that the river will be good as gold by sunday , infact, it has dropped considerable just from yesturday. If you were to ask me, id think the river will actually be at a normal stage by friday. fishable by wednesday. DONT FLIP OUT GUYS!!... the river is definately gonna come down. Bunji, Unless it rains cats and dogs again, (which i doubt will happen) You wont experience anything but a normal day on the river. It might rain a little between now and then but I dont think it will do much. Ill keep watching it tho.

Right now the river in milford is at 6.07 ft. it is suppose to be in the 5 ft range by wed. and near5 even by friday like i said above. I serious doubt we fish anything but normal water


----------



## redtailmatt

Wow, the river has dropped a ton in a short time. That site is nice to monitor the levels of the river. I hope the weather GUESSERS are wrong about later in the week! I dont think the ship should be abandoned yet either, there IS still hope and the river is showing that in the drop in just a few short days. A lot of water is moved out quickly it does appear. Hope to see all at the start.


----------



## Treebass227

I thought I was going to have to work on Sunday. By a stroke of luck I got out of it. As long as the river is doable I amd definitely in. I can't wait.

You guys probably know this already, but americanwhitewater.org gives very up to date river levels for the LMR. If you haven't already, you should check it out. Its a great resource for paddlers.


----------



## LMRsmallmouth

Just looked at the weather report and it is changing fast the last couple of days. Sunday is now partly cloudy instead of rainy and we are only going to get light scattered rain on thurs and sat. Of course this will all change again tomorrow but the outlook and conditions seem to be improving daily! I am ready to go....I know I will be out there!


----------



## 1badmthrfisher

things are gonna work out perfect.... river is already at 5.7 ft... thats fishable...... but it will get down to normal within a few days for sure!! cant wait


----------



## LMRsmallmouth

Went out tonite and caught 8 fish (6 smallies and 2 Big Saugeye) Most of the smallies were around 12 inches with 2 around 14.
THe river was up alittle but it is clear above Todds Fork. Seems that the farther south, the crappier the river looks. Had mild success until I took a bad fall and filled up my waders and cellphone. Oh well, hopefully it clears up by Sunday


----------



## sevenx

THe river did not look to bad around Loveland last night. Still off color but the level has come down quite abit. As long as the rain's are not real heavy tommorrow you all should have a good day Sunday. May be a little dingy but that seems to be the norm this year. Good luck. I am looking forword to seeing the results. S


----------



## LMRsmallmouth

Everything should be fine tomorrow. I went out today and wade fished. I caught 5 in 3 hrs. Not great, but better than nothing. I would say the river is up about 8" over norm, should be close to norm by tomorrow. Good luck everyone, see you at fosters tomorrow, I will be there at 8:00 AM, we will cast off at 8:30


----------



## bunji

My partner and I are going to make a saftey decision in OUR best interest. Neither of us have ever floated the river before and don't feel comfortable with the rain we are due to have in the next few hours thru the night. I know most of you have experience and say things will be ok but with our plastic boat and the possible faster flow with the rain we're going to call it. I will be at Lake Isabella for the end and will have a scale for the weighin. I'm sorry to back out but when you don't know what's around the next bend in the river it's difficult but when it could possibly go up it adds another level of difficulty that I will not risk. Good Luck guys and have fun I will be at the Lake @ 5 to help you weigh in. If you want me there earlier post it I will check this tonight.


----------



## LMRsmallmouth

Bunji,
Can you be there at 4:30? At the Canoe Launch?


----------



## bunji

i'll be there at 4:30


----------



## redtailmatt

I just want to give out a BIG thanks to all that have worked to put this together. I think we all will have a great time, I personally am looking forward to meeting the faces behind the chat. Bunji, if there were any reservations in my mind I would do the same as you. I have seen the route we are taking so Backwater and I have the advantage of knowing what is around the next bend. (as I am sure others know it also). Thanks for supplying the scale even though you are not fishing. Looking forward to seeing some :B and everyone in the morning.


----------



## Treebass227

Alright, team treebass is ready to go, but we don't know where to go. Can someone post directions to the put in. Please.

My partner and I have not canoed this section, at least not that I know of, so we should be easy money for you guys if you can get us to the put in. Ha.


----------



## redtailmatt

Look up foster on mapquest. Carl Rahe access is off of Old 3C hwy. in fosters. There is a bar in town at the 3c bridge (trainstop I think) I am working on better directions now


----------



## redtailmatt

http://www4.wittenberg.edu/academics/hfs/tmartin/LittleMiami/LittleMiamiRiver.htm go to this site and it has a map of the LMR and the access points on it. Rahe is one of them


----------



## Red The Fisherman

I'll be there bright & early w/ team Treebass. Can't wait. Is it @ the old monkey bar? :B


----------



## Treebass227

Got it. Thanks.


----------



## bunji

Guys I was waiting along with the guy that runs Isabella w/ the scale @ 4:15 and we left @ 5:30 b/c I have a family waiting on me to grill dinner. Sorry but I was told to be there and had to leave after an hour of waiting. Hope it was fun.


----------



## LMRsmallmouth

Fellas,
I will post after the Bengals!


----------



## redtailmatt

I think I would rather still be fishing than watch that BUTT whipping that the Pats handed the Cincinatti Criminals I mean the Bengals!  Gotta bounce back after the bye. Had a great time even though we had our butts handed to us kinda like the Bengals. Anyone seen a cooler floating down the river :C


----------



## blueheron

Wow that game was ugly. Hope you guys had a great time on the river. The weather was great today. Cant wait to hear about the LMR Smallie Tournament, what a great idea!


----------



## LMRsmallmouth

Ok all, here we go, sorry for a late post.
A great time was had by all at the tourney yesterday! I think it really turned out well. Everyone brought fish to the scales and although no "hogs" were brought to the scale, the river was beautiful and the weather was great too.
Our team caught around 40 fish on the day, nothing huge, but we did weigh in 2.9 lbs of fish (2fish) and managed to win a close battle between teams.
1 team had to leave midstream due to a medical emergency so I hope everything is ok with you guys, please let me know. (you probably had enough weight in the livewell to beat us...lol)
I definately think we have enough interest to do this again, I think it worked out well. Thanks for all who showed up to have a great time with us.

Bunji,
I understand that you showed up to the ramp at 4:15. I am very sorry we were not there for you. The 4 teams discussed before we left in the morning that we would move the weigh-in up to 3:00 (which was a bad Idea...I needed more time...lol, lots of slack water to pass) so we did.
I wish I had your phone # as I would have called you to save you a trip. Maybe next time we will all trade Phone #'s. My appologies Bunji. We will get you in next time too, the river was pretty nice surprisingly.

Thats it for now folks, here are some pics from the weigh-in. Too bad it wasn't a Walleye tourney, cause backwater caught this beauty! Maybe next time we will get some hog smallies to weigh in and share too....enjoy everyone!


----------



## CCRiley2

Yes, I'm alive. I wish I would have kept fishing, cause the hook wasn't hurting and we had it cut down so I could try and push it the rest of the way through, but not being able to see it and the blood that came out at first had me worried. Next time I'll have to bring a mirror. 
Then I want to the hospital and had to tell the doctor how to take it out. He wanted tojust try and pull it out. I stopped him b4 he tried and tried to convince him for a minute or so to push it threw. He wouldn't listen and still pulled on it a few times, then relized I was right and pushed it threw. It hurt worse after the shot wore off than it did b4 I went in. Today I just have to small puncture holes in my cheek. 
I still don't know what was worse though. The hook in my face or having to paddle the second half, straight through, with the broken paddle. We had a paddle break in the second set of rapids. 
Redtail, did you loose your cooler again?
The tournament was a great idea and I hope it happens again next year.
Thanks for all the work you guys put into it. 
We'll just have to win our money back next year.


----------



## Rooster

I have not had to try it yet, but the string-yank method seems like a good technique to know:

www.tiderunner.com/images/upload/hookremoval.pdf


----------



## Red The Fisherman

I had a great time at the tourney. Next time bigger fish!


----------



## LMRsmallmouth

Glad to hear you are ok CC....just curious, how did you guys do up to that point? Did you have a shot for over 3lbs for 2 fish? I would hate to think we took it and you had the fish to beat us...lol


----------



## CCRiley2

No, we were not at 3#, I would guess just over 2#. 
rooster, I have heard of the string pull hook remover tactic.
I have witnessed 2 hooking incedents, the last 2 years, and on both of them since the hook didn't go straight in, it was better to cut the hook and curl it back out and through. I think it all depends on the situation. You would be amazed at how hard it is to back a barb'd hook out of flesh. Last year it was in rblakes arm and we tried everything to get it out, including the string. I saw him pull on it so hard his skin was stretched 2"
I would srongly encourage everyone to carry good wire cutters and hemostats or pliers.
If it weren't for the wire cutters I might have had to paddle the rest of the way with a x-rap hanging from my cheek. It was in such a sensitive area the trying to get the split ring over the treble hook would have hurt!


----------



## rblake

Yea unfortunately we are becoming quite experienced in hook removal. It was good to meet all of you guys, would like to have been there at the end to compare notes, but I guess it just wasn't meant to be. It was a pretty cool idea having our own little tournament, thanks to LMR and 1bad for pulling it all together, hopefully we can do it again.


----------



## iteech

For the first time in my life I hooked myself good this last summer...fishing with a big rebel craw from a boat...got it caught in overhanging tree branches and jerked it hard--it shot out like a bullet and buried itself in my thigh right above my knee. One of the trebles was up to the top of the hook in my flesh--and sir, there is little that hurts more, when you try to get it out. My husband became retarded and grabbed it and tried to jerk it out; you could have heard my shriek in the next county.  Someone in a nearby boat said 'come to shore, I know how to remove it'. We did, and this guy reeked of alcohol (it was 10am, and I thought I was in TROUBLE then), but he seemed to know what he was doing. He clipped the hook with wire cutters, then sort of braided fishing line between his fingers, it almost looked like a Jacob's ladder, or something--he put this web of string over the exposed end of the hook and just whipped it once, lightening-fast, and the hook was out. I did not even FEEL it, I was so amazed. I don't know if this is the "string method" spoken of here, but if it is, learn it! It was remarkable! If it is in your face or neck, he said you must have it removed in the ER--there's too much blood and chance of scars. (I'd sure take that string method diagram with me). Otherwise anyone can do this anywhere, he said.


----------



## Sleprock

Hint!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigRed

Redtailmatt, Thanks for that link!

BigRed


----------

